# I can't stop thinking about sex.



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

What is wrong with me?????????

I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.

There's always this warm feeling down there ready to go. I'd like to get wild and crazy, but with my neck injury that is impossible.

This has been going on for months. I'm honestly thinking I'm wearing my husband out. I backed off a bit, but I need to start up again before I explode.

Self stimulation is not satisfying enough for me, nor is the vibrator. I NEED my husband and the passion that goes along with it. I need the emotional connection along with it.

Sex/making love is consuming my thoughts 24/7. I try to keep myself busy doing other things, but that warm feeling keeps reminding me of my needs.

Luckily my husband has a higher drive. I can't imagine anything less then 4 times a week.

I flirt, grope, and talk dirty to him all the time. I think my testosterone levels are a bit high right now. I let my husband know early on in the morning, so he can prepare when he gets home from work.

I've even begged him to wake me up in the middle if the night for some loving. I can't wait for that to happen!

Anyways, cold showers do not help. They just make me feel miserable.

Is this normal?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Whatever your drinking... can you give some of that to my wife please?

To answer your question... lol that's how guys feel like at times (well ok when we are awake).


----------



## didadi (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucky is your hubby - thats all I can say.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What is wrong with me?????????
> 
> I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.
> 
> ...


Your hubby is a VERY lucky man. Please bottle whatever you have and sell it to me. I'd give one of my non-essential appendages at this point to know what that's like. Sounds like you're a man trapped in a woman's body.  

On a serious note, are you taking any medications recently that would explain the change?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

phantomfan said:


> Your hubby is a VERY lucky man. Please bottle whatever you have and sell it to me. I'd give one of my non-essential appendages at this point to know what that's like. Sounds like you're a man trapped in a woman's body.
> 
> On a serious note, are you taking any medications recently that would explain the change?


No, it's my age. I think I hit my prime sex drive.

My hubby is convinced I'm taking extra vitamins.lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> No, it's my age. I think I hit my prime sex drive.
> 
> My hubby is convinced I'm taking extra vitamins.lol


I have a solution. Quit your husband and marry me.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just kidding.....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I have a solution. Quit your husband and marry me.


LMAO! I'd never ever give up such a wonderful man. He deserves the world.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I get like that sometimes. And the more I get the more I want, so the more I get the more I want...and so on...and so on....and so on....

Doesn't happen much these days! When it does I'm pretty much SOL.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> No, it's my age. I think I hit my prime sex drive.
> 
> My hubby is convinced I'm taking extra vitamins.lol


Yeah wish that was universal. I should be rolling in the nookie if that were the case. Actually I'm pretty sure Bandit doesn't want to marry you. Would taking a lock of hair and going to a tribal witch doctor be a little too creepy? :lol:


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> And the problem is? :rofl:


We're not married to "her" ray:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How old are you? And congrats! . My STBXW never hit her sexual peak, or at least not anything noticeable.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> A dream is a wish your heart makes..........when you're fast asleep.
> 
> Came true for Cinderella.


I don't want to wake up next to prince charming. :scratchhead:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What is wrong with me?????????
> 
> I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.
> 
> ...



welcome to my world....i've been this way for about 3/4 years. sometimes around "that time" of the month, it could be worse....

i'd say, kick back and enjoy it. wear out your husband...one day it wont be so easy...and make up for lost time [any lost time].

being here on tam, isnt condusive to not thinking about sex....


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Normal is subjective! But, if sex really is consuming your thoughts 24/7 then maybe that is a bit excessive? Maybe I am the only one who would suggest this as a possibility...but any time something consumes 100% of your thoughts this situation can cause a lot of stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm the same way. I was taking testosterone for awhile to get my hormones in balance, and I remember thinking, "This must be what it feels like to be a teenage boy. How do they ever get anything done?" I felt a lot of sympathy for them for the first time in my life. I don't have to take the testosterone anymore, but the pleasant after effects have remained, I think due to my age.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> I'm the same way. I was taking testosterone for awhile to get my hormones in balance, and I remember thinking, "This must be what it feels like to be a teenage boy. How do they ever get anything done?" I felt a lot of sympathy for them for the first time in my life. I don't have to take the testosterone anymore, but the pleasant after effects have remained, I think due to my age.


I'm not taking any supplements either. I feel bad for hubby. Last thing I want to do is push him to preform. 

Oh, I'm in my late 30's.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm not taking any supplements either. I feel bad for hubby. Last thing I want to do is push him to preform.
> 
> Oh, I'm in my late 30's.


Ah that explains it. Many women get that surge around 40. Then you hit perimenopause and that switch gets flipped back off. So not fair. I had to get testosterone to get mine turned back on. I missed it. 

I'm 45.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

Like everyone else, I'm struggling really hard and failing to see the "problem" part of this. I have no idea if it is "normal" or not but I sure do think it's a gift to your marriage.. even if it is a bit uncomfortable for you at times.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I get like that sometimes. And the more I get the more I want, so the more I get the more I want...and so on...and so on....and so on....
> 
> Doesn't happen much these days! When it does I'm pretty much SOL.


Candie is right... the more you have it, the more you want it.
After 3 days or so without it.. it usually lessens.


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

AMEN IILWMH!!

At first I thought that it was because I grew up with mainly guys in my life and work in a male dominated field.. but it's not. My brain has a permanent residence in the gutter. LOL!

Everything has a sexual connotation... everything.. everyday!

Yup.. we should make a support group. LOL!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

......yea...but...[with a pout]...im 33....i hope it dosent get any worse...i wont be able it leave the house.........[flops face down on pillow]


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff/BC said:


> Like everyone else, I'm struggling really hard and failing to see the "problem" part of this. I have no idea if it is "normal" or not but I sure do think it's a gift to your marriage.. even if it is a bit uncomfortable for you at times.



its not a prob per say, but its almost over nite....''BOOM'' im like a 13 year old boy. always thinking about sex, wanting sex...i was always HD.....

but this is soooo crazy.


----------



## truumarriage (Feb 8, 2012)

You are not alone. I think about it, and want it all-the-time. I think working out makes it worse too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What is wrong with me?????????
> 
> I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.
> 
> ...


It was totally normal for me when I hit 42... you know my story... It was totally consuming like I entered another world, that is seriously all I wanted to do...I needed zero forplay - lustfully ready 24/7 ... Flirting suddenly became my 2nd language even... I went on a Lingerie kick, when we would lay in bed, I worshipped his penis, I couldn't get enough .... I was touching him so much I thought I might make him numb. 

I thought I had a sex addiction... ha ha 

I wasn't passive about it though, I would get him up for it, even lure him into the bedroom as soon as he hit the door after work.... I went out of my way to learn how to please a man & get as much sex out of him as I could. It was very dismaying when he couldn't keep up with me.. I know this sounds like I am "using" my husband... I was loving that emotional connection something heavenly - also with this upsurge in my drive, brought us soooo much closer. 

..... and between learning his Test was on the lower end of normal... & giving him some Performance pressure, we had our stressful moments -but we overcame them all . 

All this slowly started to calm after 8 months for me ....... but our active sex life has remained for over 3 straight years... at least after that spell.. .that surge.. I was able to concentrate on other things. I remember feeling eveything else was boring... drab, colorless.. but SEX... oh my.. that just woke me right up...eyes alert and ready to go... I lived around when he was READY. 

I made sure he got adequate sleep, ate well, sometimes I would send him to bed early so I could jump him later at night. Crazy time, but what FUN it was!! 

Do you know if your husband waits for you -every single time? Knowing how you feel, he needs to be there for you each & every encounter. Mine always waited for me, during this, he wouldn't have even had a drop left for himself...He would always joke how I drained him, I took all his test, he still says that . 

I also felt taking care of myself -- just hollow. I didn't do it, I was able to hold out for once a day. It was very hard for me to skip a whole day though, I would get grouchy & start a fight... just like a guy! My husband didn't mind, those fights , to him, were far better than other fights...he loved being feircely wanted like that. He had too many years of the other, so this was heaven for him, even when he couldn't keep up - amazingly. 


Just enjoy it ! I told my OBGYN about this thinking I might need my hormones checked, but she just brushed it off & said to enjoy it ! So I did !


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, now I'm depressed  I haven't had sex in over a year because of the D. I always had a much higher sex drive than my W but now it's getting scary. I can't stop thinking about GREAT sex. 

I see a pretty woman and I think to myself about pulling hair when we kiss and gently biting her neck. All the ways I dominate her and carry her around the room while having sex in that manly but passionate way. And yet having moments where stop and cuddle or massage her before you warm her up again.

I can't help myself I'm like an animal sometimes and I just want that hot sex that lasts all night again. You know, maybe an hour of sleep after so you can feel "refreshed". Wake up exhausted and down a 5hr energy, do a couple pushups, give her a "special wake up", maybe make her breakfast if there's time, and then go to work the next day. 

Maybe it's just me but I don't believe in grown men giving half @$$ed sex like teenage boys. You either throw your back into it or wear your jaw out, but you don't treat her like a wh*re there for your pleasures only. Sorry but the women's sexual revolution is here to stay. I mean if you're going to have sex with a woman you might as well strive to do it right or come here and complain about how she never wants to have bad sex with you.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think, I know. Hahaha.
Seriously though, I practice Tantric exercises and kegels everyday so I can get erect on command and last an hour no sweat. I workout and use dietary tactics to tweak hormones so I keep test levels normal and stay strong. Sand bags really help work the muscles to drive it on home  And I read manual on sex positions, tao, kama sutras, massage, and romance just for fun.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> An hour??
> 
> Erect on command??
> 
> Nsweet....you can shut up now. :rofl:


I didn't think that was uncommon. I've always been able to pretty much be erect on command (it's ultra-rare that I can't).

The only other woman I've been with we used to have sex for hours (literally). Sometimes it takes me over an hour now to get off (and I'm hard the whole time).

I thought that was normal. No Tantric sex tricks... just how I've always been (going to turn 40 later this year).


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> An hour??
> 
> Erect on command??
> 
> Nsweet....you can shut up now. :rofl:


Sometimes I wonder if my husband is good at having an erect on command since I instigate 98% of the time.lol

I'd like him to instigate more, but I'm not patient enough. He's always off doing his things taking his time outside. I practically run outside looking for him naked.lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nsweet said:


> I can't help myself I'm like an animal sometimes and I just want that hot sex that lasts all night again. You know, maybe an hour of sleep after so you can feel "refreshed". Wake up exhausted and down a 5hr energy, do a couple pushups, give her a "special wake up", maybe make her breakfast if there's time, and then go to work the next day.


Me & my husband never had hot sex all night or numerous times within hours when we were younger, this bums me out thinking about it, I could have done this sooo easily in my 40's, wanted that badly, sometimes he needed a slither of viagra to help him out. The absolute most I could get out of him was twice in a day -without some erection enhancer helping it along. 

He just never pushed & revved my engine like that in the early years.. I think he should have --he WAS feeling that way...& was capable of sex 3 -4 times a day. He has always liked me being the aggressor & back then, I was too repressed to think about sex that much. Damn if I only knew then ...what I know now. 

I say that ..alot these days!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I thought I had a sex addiction... ha ha


Sometimes I think I have a sex addiction. I'm ready to go at any given time. 

Even after we/he are done, I'm ready for another round.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Me & my husband never had hot sex all night or numerous times within hours when we were younger, this bums me out thinking about it, I could have done this sooo easily in my 40's, wanted that badly, sometimes he needed a slither of viagra to help him out. The absolute most I could get out of him was twice in a day -without some erection enhancer helping it along.
> 
> He just never pushed & revved my engine like that in the early years.. I think he should have --he WAS feeling that way...& was capable of sex 3 -4 times a day. He has always liked me being the aggressor & back then, I was too repressed to think about sex that much. Damn if I only knew then ...what I know now.
> 
> I say that ..alot these days!


I'm with you, lots of regrets in my life too.

Life is full of regrets like that... in the end regrets do nothing for you but turn you bitter. Best to think of things like that 1-2 times and let it go.  Then think about things you can change or be content.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What is wrong with me?????????
> 
> I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.
> 
> ...


It sounds normal - just sounds like you are starting a hormonal transition which happens to women in their 30's/40's - right now your levels of hormones are such that you desire sex a lot.

Lucky, lucky, lucky. 

I never ever went through that phase and like someone else here mentioned, my desire for sex closely matches my cycle - peaking mid-point - where my husband and I seem to be insatiable - dwindling down to the week of my cycle where I feel like death warmed over.

I'd grab hold of this time and simply enjoy it for all it is worth.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah I just have one thing to say...TSNF!


----------



## coupleswork (Jul 5, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What is wrong with me?????????
> 
> I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.
> 
> ...



While it sounds fun, it can be frustrating. Sounds like he is important to you. I have found that sex is just a part of the relationship and would explore what it means to you, how you feel about yourself, what it means for your relationship, is this compensatory behavior (trying to make up for something or hold on to something) or just pleasurable. There are conditions of hypersexuality and hormonal imbalances that could affect sex drive as well. Good luck.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

You mean it gets worse into your 30s... I am about to turn 32 and it has come on very suddenly for me just like you described, it's insane!!! Of course a normal man would be happy with it, at first my husband was unsure, now he has learned after a little discussion to embrace it, but even then, when he isn't around, I'm still thinking dirty thoughts and all of a sudden I'm also multiorgasmic... that used to only happen if I was drunk! I'm loving that aspect by the way... but I was reading women hit their prime during their 30-40 age range... so I was guessing that I was hitting mine or at least beginning to. I know my husband would be glad if it stays!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Sometimes I wonder if my husband is good at having an erect on command since I instigate 98% of the time.lol
> 
> I'd like him to instigate more, but I'm not patient enough. He's always off doing his things taking his time outside. I practically run outside looking for him naked.lol


lol I am so glad you started this thread, this is so how I have been feeling, but I finally told dh I need him to initiate too or it doesn't feel the same, because then he doesn't flirt back or whatever he just waits for me, and I need still the emotional stuff so I still need him to initiate some and hold out a bit, HARD as that is!!! But I was starting to think maybe I needed to go to the doctor :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

livelaughlovenow said:


> lol I am so glad you started this thread, this is so how I have been feeling, but I finally told dh I need him to initiate too or it doesn't feel the same, because then he doesn't flirt back or whatever he just waits for me, and I need still the emotional stuff so I still need him to initiate some and hold out a bit, HARD as that is!!! But I was starting to think maybe I needed to go to the doctor :rofl:


I felt the exact same way livelaughlovenow (love your name by the way)... I would get annoyed if my husband didn't come on to me enough... I needed to feel he "wanted" me ~~ him starting something was my heaven. 

I did ask my OBGYN...what was up with [email protected]#$%^&* .... she just looked at me,  and told me to enjoy it ...I looked back and said..." This I am "! We didn't do any hormone testing. 

I kept a calendar during this craziness....and this ride lasted a total of 8 months long... I didn't need a drop of forplay in all that time... was ready to go near on the spot. 

I came out of this Sexual frenzy....but I'll never be the same.... we are both praising the changes on that one!  For a time I was wondering if I suddenly became Bipolar & had hypersexuality or something, but I think I am "Ok"... Normal...sane, and can control myself again but bummer... everything seemed more "intense" (the orgasms) during that time.... I do kinda miss some of that. 

But at least now I can concentrate on other things !


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

why do i punish myself this way...


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What is wrong with me?????????
> 
> I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.
> 
> ...


No disrespect, but are you sure you're not a guy? Because what you discribed is the bane of most men's existance!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I get like that too! The more sex I get, the more I want it and think about it! Bring it on!! 

If we have a lot of sex that week, I become extremely HD.....if we have less sex, my drive decreases.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> What is wrong with me?????????
> 
> I can not for the life of me stop thinking about sex. It's only sex with my husband and no one else. It disgusts me to think about sleeping with another man other then my husband.
> 
> ...



Define "Normal".

I'd say, Enjoy it... one day, it will be gone. Sometimes I crave salt, so i eat lots of chips.. I dont question why... i just eat em.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I felt the exact same way livelaughlovenow (love your name by the way)... I would get annoyed if my husband didn't come on to me enough... I needed to feel he "wanted" me ~~ him starting something was my heaven.
> 
> I did ask my OBGYN...what was up with [email protected]#$%^&* .... she just looked at me,  and told me to enjoy it ...I looked back and said..." This I am "! We didn't do any hormone testing.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize someone awakened an older thread! But it is applying to me now. Thanks for the reply. So it will calm down? And soon?


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Is this normal?


Before the wedding?...Maybe. After the wedding?....rare. After 10 years of marriage.......no


----------



## MindOverMatter (Jul 1, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> No, it's my age. I think I hit my prime sex drive.
> 
> My hubby is convinced I'm taking extra vitamins.lol



Are you by chance in your mid-30's? I have a friend that just celebrated her 35th, and she is like a nymphomaniac that's had one too many 5 Hour Energy shots. I've known her for years, and am 99.9% sure she's faithful to her husband, but just listening to her sometimes is enough to make me wonder. 

Apparently, my wife completely missed this phase. Or chose to ignore it!

Only speaking from my own personal experience, this is not normal. The closest I ever came to experiencing something like this was in my younger years, but even then, I don't think it compares to what you are going through.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in my late 30's. I'm female and my drive is still very high.

Some days are challenging, my hubby was offered a promotion which his made his stress levels and work hours higher and longer.:/


----------



## MindOverMatter (Jul 1, 2012)

If there was justice in this world, we would have a way to take some of your sex drive and allocate it to the LD women of the world.

Sexual socialism, I suppose.

I wish you the best with this. I realize that being married to an extremely HD woman comes with its own complications, but still, it HAS to be better than being married to an extremely LD woman.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I've all ways had a high one.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm 31 and in the same boat as of 3-4 months ago. My drive picked up last year, but it's gone through the roof! It's driving me crazy. I do notice that it will dissipate if I have less sex. That's no fun though.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think this is fairly normal for women in their 30's and 40's, especially 40's.

My wife went through something like this the first few months of this year, couldn't get enough, wanted freakier sex than before, began to masturbate for the first time in her life (she was 47 when this started), and was masturbating daily using the bathtub faucet and a dildo.

I also noticed during this time that she was working out at the gym several times a week, and she made some significant gains in her strength and muscularity, and lost some fat around her middle in a fairly short period of time. I also noticed that her pubic hair was growing in thicker than it had been (it had started to get noticeably thinner over the past few years), and she was shaving her legs more frequently. 

I think this was some sort of heavy testosterone surge, it has calmed down quite a bit lately, but she still seems to want sex more than she did before the surge, and she is still much more sexually adventurous than before, which is a good side effect.

So based on my experience, and what I have heard and read, this is a pretty common occurrence. Enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to my life. I at times feel like an 18 year old guy. I remember in human sexuality learning that woman at 40 are like that and I couldn't imagine. 
It's hard to be the one who wants it all the time.
There are supposedly herbs like chaste berry that help but I have no personal experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MindOverMatter (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow.....obviously somebody somewhere doesn't like me, because my wife managed to make it through her 30's and now almost all of her 40's with a practically non-existent sex drive.

Of course, this IS the same woman who thought "libido" was a new Italian restaurant in town....


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm in my late 30's. I'm female and my drive is still very high.
> 
> Some days are challenging, my hubby was offered a promotion which his made his stress levels and work hours higher and longer.:/


Hi IILWMH ~

I hope that along with the challenge, you also feel very blessed. 

Not every woman is lucky enough to be able to experience the dual edge of ease and challenge that you have. I would give anything to have experienced that, but it's not meant to be for me ... I guess I get to have the gauntlet thrown to me in the exact opposite way. 

Hoping the stress for your H will start to taper off as he gets more settled into his new position.

btw, you are really quite amazing - your story of overcoming your accident and living in chronic pain on a daily basis ...very inspirational and motivational. 

Best wishes.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm in my late 30's. I'm female and my drive is still very high.
> 
> Some days are challenging, my hubby was offered a promotion which his made his stress levels and work hours higher and longer.:/


Ahhh... in your 30's? That explains it. You are definately in your sexual prime!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

What is wrong with you? WHAT IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE ELSE GIRL. WELCOME TO MY WORLD.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's mother nature's last ditch attempt at squeezing out a few more babies before the eggs go bad. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

Same here....only problem is my H doesn't want to touch me


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

ImperfectMomma said:


> Same here....only problem is my H doesn't want to touch me


 I'm very sorry.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> No, it's my age. I think I hit my prime sex drive.
> 
> My hubby is convinced I'm taking extra vitamins.lol


It's probably your age, I hit my peak about a year and a half ago, but at least you have someone.....lol

It's the testertorone, and something else that I can't remember.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

errr my first post

I was like that from about late 30's onwards but we could always just enjoy it and appreciate how it kept us so connected. 
But menopause - now that was something different again - I wanted it even more and non stop and really struggled to maintain my dignity. Keeping my hands off him became a major problem as it coincided with the onset of other problems for him.
Thank goodness we have survived that period and have now just settled into a more workable frequency. I still feel deprived if I can't have SOME sort of sexual encounter at least once per day but am getting better at backing off and not making him feel under any sort of pressure.


----------



## MindOverMatter (Jul 1, 2012)

missmolly said:


> errr my first post
> 
> I was like that from about late 30's onwards but we could always just enjoy it and appreciate how it kept us so connected.
> But menopause - now that was something different again - I wanted it even more and non stop and really struggled to maintain my dignity. Keeping my hands off him became a major problem as it coincided with the onset of other problems for him.
> Thank goodness we have survived that period and have now just settled into a more workable frequency. I still feel deprived if I can't have SOME sort of sexual encounter at least once per day but am getting better at backing off and not making him feel under any sort of pressure.


Every time I read something like this, I just want to print it out on a 2x4 and smack my wife in the head with it. "SEE? Women ARE sexual beings!!!!"

That's the end of my sermon.....haha.


----------



## Cody2 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok I got the exact same problem and my wife is close to leaving me cause I love sex with her no one else but her she's amazing but I jus can't stop thinking bout sex with her I try to but I about explode I try to please myself and she thinks I'm having sex with Simone else cause I last so long I jus love sex I'm a nympho for my wife please if u can help me I wish I didn't think she looked so sexy all the time I could prolly stop I jus don't wanna lose her please help my wife wants nothing to do with me am I the only dude


----------

